# Catfish bait



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried cut mullet chunks soaked in menhaden oil for freshwater catfish bait? Results?


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have used cut mullet (no oil) and done well... Can't imagine that the menhaden oil would hurt.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

bowfisher91 said:


> I have used cut mullet (no oil) and done well... Can't imagine that the menhaden oil would hurt.


My thinking is the oil would put out a stronger scent trail and might improve the chance of a bit....


----------



## shupakabra (Apr 21, 2014)

Go to the grocery store and buy a bag of frozen smelt and use them on a circle hook. Best bait I've used for cats in 5 different states.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Has anyone ever tried cut mullet chunks soaked in menhaden oil for freshwater catfish bait? Results?


Cut mullet works fine by itself. Stays on the hook good also.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm sure it can't hurt. Probably would help. But since you asked that, have you tried the aluminum foil and WD40? Some folks swear by it. But, what if you used the aluminum foil and put the menhaden oil in it, instead of the WD40??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Eat the mullet and stay in the AC - to hot to fish!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Eat the mullet and stay in the AC - to hot to fish!


I did that yesterday. Nothing like fresh mullet or fresh fish of any kind.

This morning it wasn't all that bad since there were scattered rain storms and clouds to break up the sun.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CurDog said:


> I'm sure it can't hurt. Probably would help. But since you asked that, have you tried the aluminum foil and WD40? Some folks swear by it. But, what if you used the aluminum foil and put the menhaden oil in it, instead of the WD40??


Not familiar with the aluminum foil trick but have heard of WD 40. Saw a WD 40 test on youtube and the tester was not impressed.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

fishwalton said:


> Not familiar with the aluminum foil trick but have heard of WD 40. Saw a WD 40 test on youtube and the tester was not impressed.


The aluminum foil is "supposed" to catch their eye, and the wd40 they're "supposed" to like. Cut a small strip of foil 2"Wx3"L, roll it like a cigarette, crimp one end over, spray wd40 into the other end, make a half crimp on it. Hook thru center, toss out.... never tried it, but have heard lots of people doing it. Whether they are actually catching 'em like this, or not, idk? But I bet using the menhaden oil instead, may be the ticket...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Might work on croaker.... May even fix their croak!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Tried mullet, it works okay. Channel cats would care more for the menhaden oil than blues. Flatheads wont touch the stuff..


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> Tried mullet, it works okay. Channel cats would care more for the menhaden oil than blues. Flatheads wont touch the stuff..


thanks for the input.....cut up a couple of mullet yesterday and doctored them with a little menhaden oil for a trip to the Hooch next week but the trip fell through this morning. So will freeze it I guess then see if it will stay on a hook when thawed.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> thanks for the input.....cut up a couple of mullet yesterday and doctored them with a little menhaden oil for a trip to the Hooch next week but the trip fell through this morning. So will freeze it I guess then see if it will stay on a hook when thawed.


I keep some frozen and it works fine. I usually have to cut the skin off my hooks.


----------

